# vesa or intel...



## newcomerFree (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi there folks !

I ' d like to know which one it is in use ( i mean how ) ... xf86-video-intel or vesa

thanks in advance

edit:

what about remove it ?

```
# pkg delete xf86-video-vesa
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 3 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        xf86-video-vesa-
        xorg-drivers-
        xorg-

Number of packages to be removed: 3

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: n
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2017)

If your GPU is supported use the Intel driver, if not, there's only vesa(4).

If you want to know which driver your system is actually using read /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It shows exactly what's detected and what works (or not).


----------



## newcomerFree (Jun 30, 2017)

what about remove it ?

```
# pkg delete xf86-video-vesa
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 3 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        xf86-video-vesa-
        xorg-drivers-
        xorg-

Number of packages to be removed: 3

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: n
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2017)

It's included by default because it's used as a fallback in case your specific card isn't detected automatically. If you really want to get rid of it you'll need to rebuild the x11-drivers/xorg-drivers port and deselect VESA. After that it will be removed with pkg-autoremove(8).


----------

